# Zip multiple files into individual archives?



## jimcdr (Feb 7, 2008)

I searched google for this answer and I can not find the answer. I am trying to create multiple zip files into individual archives. Basiclly:

data1.exe -> data1.zip
data2.exe -> data2.zip
etc...


----------



## patrickv (Feb 7, 2008)

i know this may sound stupid but why not zip all the so called *data1* or *2*, then put them in a folder and Zip that folder as the main with winrar ?


----------



## dznutz (Feb 7, 2008)

use winrar
highlight the files in question
then choose the option to "make seperate archives" in one of those tabs


----------

